# télécommande conflit



## Vinz187 (18 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir, la télécommande livré avec l'Apple TV 2 marche très bien, trop bien même puisque quand je l'utilise (quand c'est pas remote avec l'iphone) elle dirige l'apple TV ET le mac ( ca me baisse le son, ouvre l'app. front row ) 

Comment regler ça ?!

( si quelqu'un a une idée pour le JB de la version 5.0 je suis preneur ) 

merci


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2012)

Hello

si tu n'en a pas l'utilité sur le macbook > menu pomme>préférences système > sécurité et confidentialité > onglet général (cadenas pour déverouiller) > là tu coches "désactiver le récepteur infra rouge"

si tu veux conserver la réception, n'utilise que l'option "supprimer le jumelage"

voilou


----------



## Vinz187 (19 Mars 2012)

Yes c'est fais, merci !!


----------



## BobEris (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème, apple tv 2
la télécommande agit sur mon macbook pro
j'ai desactivé l'infrarouge dans les préférence système (j'ai aussi redémarré  )
ça ne marche toujours pas !
Une idée
merci


----------



## Vinz187 (22 Mars 2012)

tchek dans les préférences d'itunes, ensuite appareils, et regarde si une télécommande est activée.


----------

